# Remington Concerns...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Remington Concerns-

I bought a new gun and I had some problems with it, so here is a letter that I sent to the Remington Arms Company accompanied by my gun. A quick side note, so far they have been cooperative, they even sent me a prepaid UPS sticker to ship the gun back.





Remington Arms Co.
14 Hoefler Ave
Ilion, NY 13357

To Whom It May Concern:

I am very disappointed in my Remington Speedmaster 552 BDL rimfire .22 caliber firearm. My father has owned the exact same gun for over twenty years and has never had any problems with it. When myself and all of my friends choose to buy our own weapons and to stop using our parents a lot of them opted to buy Marlin products that were selling for a lower price that was probably more easily reachable with my small income as most of my funds go directly towards my college tuition. However, with encouragement from my father I opted to spend the extra money which was more than double one of those low grade guns and purchase a good, high-end, Remington firearm. Something, that I expected to last me a lifetime. Prior to our first squirrel hunt we all got together to sight in our guns and there I stood with my $462.90 Remington firearm ($320.95 rifle, $141.95 scope). I went first and pulled the trigger on my gun, nothing happened, I waited a few seconds and still nothing happened, I ejected two shells, I tried shooting it again with the giggling crowd behind me, this time it fired but it didnt feel right. The shell did not eject, upon farther examination, I hand worked the ejection and worked the casing to come out. The casing was split above the rimfire and fortunately the bullet went out the front of the barrel and did not blow up in my gun. I had to hand eject the rest of the shells, which inconsistently some came out and some did not, until I had my rifle completely unloaded. Disgusted I came home embarrassed and told my dad the scenario of events. He told me not to fire it again and to send it back to the company to have it looked at and see what is wrong with it. I was embarrassed and humiliated in front of my hunting buddies, I hope that you can fix this problem so that I can begin hunting again as soon as possible. I do not have a gun to use, and I waited all summer for hunting season to get here and now I am not hunting at all, simply sitting on the sidelines.

Sincerely,

Justin Moss


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

You didn't send that letter with that **********logo on it did you ? If you did I wouldn't shoot that gun when you get it back.............LOL...........J/K.......Rich


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

If they don't take care of you, get yourself a Ruger. Let us know how it turns out. The Big Green Machine needs some help with their image if you ask me. 

I'm sorry you had to go through that humiliation. I'm sure you got ribbed a bit. Nothing worse than that, if you ask me.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a speedmaster 552 myself that I bought back in 1984. I have used and abused this gun for both squirrel and raccoon hunting. I would not hesitate to buy another. I would have to think that this is an isolated situation (at least I hope) and hopefully Remington will take care of it for you. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

After spending that much on a 22 I would request that they send you a new, test fired rifle, immediately. There is no way I would want that piece back as it it quite obvious that it never went through QC. Just my opinion and hope you get it resolved quickly.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This sounds more like an ammunition problem than a firearm problem. Did you try a different batch of ammo before sending this letter?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree I think it's an ammo problem. What ammo were you using? Was it reg 22 Long Rifle, was it CCI Mini Mags, CCI Maxi mags (which do not fire in some autos), or could they have been 22 shorts by any chance? I'm not sure if the 552 can shoot them, I have an old Remington Model 66 semi auto & it can nto shoot shorts. 

I may be wrong, but it just souns like mor of an ammo situation, then again if I were an absoluete expert I'd be workign for them!!!

PS- Keep us all updated. News like this will help other sportsmen in the future. I sure hope everything comes out okay.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i've had remingtons since the mid 70's and only had to deal with customer service on one occasion.i had a slug barrel with a rifled choke tube blow up on me on the 3rd shot with it.really wasn't a fun ordeal,the barrel split back from the muzzle about 3 1/2 inches and the split at the muzzle was about 3/4 of an inch wide.
i contacted remington and at first they tried telling me that i hadn't tightened the choke tube completly,wrong! then they said that i MUST have been using slugs that weren't compatable with the barrel,once again wrong.remington copper premier sabots.i learned later that a good many people had the same problem i had with the rifled choke/copper premier combo.
finally they told me to ship them the barrel and they'd get back in touch.when i talked to them the next time they graciously offered to send me another rifled choke tube barrel and i said no.i told them i wanted a fully rifled barrel sent to me as a replacement.well,they said they couldn't do that because it would be more expensive than the 1st barrel i had.after some talk about sending the split barrel back to me and having a lawyer contact them i just hung up.
20 minutes later they called back and said that a fully rifled barrel was being sent overnight to me.i guess they figured that would be the cheapest for them.
if you keep in touch with them you should get your rifle fixed with no problem,just don't let them give you any kind of run around.


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hmm, my first gun was a remington 870 youth model 20 ga. Still got it and use it for deer every year that I dont take one with a bow. I have always had problems with shooting winchester ammo out of it, mainly the super-x slugs. They would get hung up in the magazine, leaving me to find a stick to push up there and work the spring until it finally came out. Not something I particularly enjoyed, as I always imagined myself poking the primer and detonating all the shells in the magazine. I just assume that somehow remington made the guns to work best with remington ammo, thereby giving them the monopoly on ammo sales.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I was afraid to shoot any more rounds through the gun after the incident. The 552 BDL is supposed to shoot short, long, and long rifle cartridges. As far as the ammunition goes they were "Federal Lightning .22 Cal Long Rifle High Velocity Rimfire Cartridges" they were right around $10.00 for 500 rounds. The bullets shoot fine in my dad's gun, which is the exact same gun just 20 years older. I also have a remington 870 wingmaster 12 gauge. I will definately keep you guys updated on the situation, thanks for all the comments and concerns. Here is a link to the gun on remington's website.
(http://www.remington.com/firearms/rimfire/552.htm)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well if the ammo shot well in your dads gun, its not the ammo.

870's & Copper Solids......... brings back memories. I cant tell you how many we had come back @ All About Sports years ago. Thise just wont fire from a filed choke tueb, or at least didnt back then.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You should have tried some different ammo. There's a lot of difference between two guns, 20 years different in age. Even two guns from the same lot can shoot different, or have different preferences. I'm sure they'll get it fixed for you, but I still think there's a chance is was the ammo. And no, they don't design guns to shoot only their brand of ammo.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> And no, they don't design guns to shoot only their brand of ammo.


M.Magis is right on with this. A gun company would prefer you stuck with thier brand for obvious reasons but that rifle should handle a wide variety of .22 shells. 
As I said earlier I have had one for 20 years and it has been a wonderful gun. Now I don't recommend doing this but when I got it I noticed that it said right on it you can shoot shorts, longs and long rifles. Well hell I was a kid right? I got to see if I can shoot them one right after the other. Well it did and me and my buddy were both surprised!! Again I am not recommending you do this it is just something we tried.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

mellon,i think remington found out the same thing a little too late.those copper premiers(according to the box)were only supposed to be fired through fully rifled barrels or barrels with rifled choke tubes.personally,i think they simply expanded too much and caused the problems with the rifled choke tubes.i know hastings recommended not to shoot them through their barrels and wouldn't warrenty them if they were used.
i think it was dumb luck that no one got killed with them.i made me sit down and light up a smoke after mine blew out.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think you will have a problem with them.Most gun companies want to keep your business!I had a couple handguns burn in a fire a couple years ago,sent them-cost me $65.each to get them replaced  May take longer then you like,but oh well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got a call from my dad today. He and I bought two guns from Reixco, I think they are called Commaches, his was a .22 LR mine a .22 Mag. His receiver didnt pop up after a shot. He took it back to Hocking Valley Trading in Logan and they gave him a bran new gun. Now that is more service from the retailer rather than the company, but still it gives you some hope.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Guys, Remington finally sent my gun back to me. It took them roughly 40 days or so to get it back to me. They covered all of the shipping and the cost of the repairs citing that it was under warrenty. Apparently, it was not feeding properly and they replaced the bolt, and deburr feeding cuts. They also tested it at their shooting gallery and cleaned it. Well I am glad to have it back and in good working order. Would it be in bad taste if I were to petition them and pursue them for some sort of added compensation for my troubles, since after all that gun being brand new should have been in fine working order, and should have been free of malfunctions. Should my time be worth anything? Or should I just setttle with the fact that I got my gun back, fixed for free, and that it works now....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They fixed the gun, and even covered shipping. That's more than many companies will do. I'm not sure what else you want them to do. They certainly aren't going to pay you, if that's what you were thinking.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with MM be happy it cost you nothing!!!!!


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

Most likely the stamping company I "used" to work for in Cleveland made the parts as we made most of the smaller parts for Remington and it wouldn't surprise me one bit as we constantly shipped bad parts to them and various automotive companies.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I was considering this gun, 597
http://www.remington.com/firearms/rimfire/597lss.htm

Wanted a Ruger but seen this in an add and thought I'd check it out, it won't be till spring time that I get a chance to buy one. I really like the laminate/stainless combination

Hope all goes well for you. I have a 870 express 20ga. youth model and never had a problem wiht it, I shoot Federal out of it


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

get the ruger you wont regret it there is so much you can do withe ruger ive got a 10/22 with a custom barrel custom stock and it will shoot 1/2 to 3/4 inch groups at 75 yards i just bought the .17 mach 2 barrel for it but havent shot it yet the barrels are so easy to change on these guns all you need is an allen wrench way more versatile than the remington .22s where what you buy is what you buy and thats it my ruger was all stock when i bought it from wall maet now it looks nothing like the gun i bought and upgradeing or customizing the is fairly inexpensive and doesnt require a gunsmith to do.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I second the ruger choice. Just can't beat that fine piece of equipment.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Cant beat a Ruger. The only Ruger I've seen & shot & not liked was the Ruger P90's. They are just too darn wide. I just saw one of the new Ruger 45's that are slimmer. I still think they should just make their own version of a 1911.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought my Ruger in 1964 when they first came out. Thousands of rounds through it and never a malfunction.  Squirrels, head shot up to 50 yards every time if I do my part. It looks 40 years old but shoots like new. Do yourself a favor and try the Ruger.


----------

